# Some Rules from the owner of the site



## Richard King (Jan 2, 2013)

Good Morning,

I want my readers to read this.  I talk about the Rebuilding Seminars I teach in my forum.  But I do not want to talk about price or have a conversation about them here.  I will give the information so you know the format of my seminars, but will not answer many questions about my classes in the forum.  That is why I encourage you to PM me, write my hosts and I, thru our private Email's.

If any of you want to do a scraping class of your own, I will encourage you to do what I am doing.  Sending a link to another website forum is not cool and will be deleted as we did already.  Write about it here and contribute to this thread please.    I feel I am more then generous giving free advise here to all and will answer any questions you have about scraping or repairing your machines.  I will answer in a general way so all the readers will understand.  If you want to know where to buy scraping tools and supplies, etc I give you several suppliers to be as impartial as I can.  Here is the rules from Nelson the owner:
..............................................................................
Rules for Use of Buy/Sell Forums.
We hate to make rules on here. We have very few. But, as we grow, some boneheads come along, spoil things, and force us to make rules. It sucks.

So here we go:

1. If your only purpose for joining this forum was to advertise here, you will be removed and so will your ad(s).

2. If your first post on this forum is an advertisement, the ad and you will be removed.

3. If you have some posts and almost of them are advertising your products or services, your husband's products or services, or someone else's products or services, i.e., machine restoration, you and the ads will be removed.

4. The staff will use its discretion and reserve their right to remove any user and/or their ads if they feel that user is abusing things. Staffs' decisions are final. 

That's it. We're not going to apply any ratios of ads to posts or any other silly formula. We will give people the benefit of the doubt. There's nothing wrong with a little non-commercial advertising. It attracts people to the forum, and frankly, we all like to buy things. Just don't take advantage- that's all.


----------



## GK1918 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well said Rich.   I show my age, but there are still newspapers and want adds I think.
I view this site as people needing help.  I try hard to be a mentor but I too need help
I can show but have a tough time to tell.  Thank you for your scraping.  Only scraping 
I ever done was on Modle T Ford babbits & I dont even remember that  LOL..

samuel


----------



## Kickstart (Jan 2, 2013)

Several forums I am involved with have a very strict policy for anyone selling anything, 

1. Must pay for advertising  (this is only fair and helps pay the bills)
2. Selling is only done in one section. 
3. Talk about it in any section but refer back to the selling section
4. All items must be associated with the Site subject matter.


----------

